# AIM offline, Internet online, screen name is valid



## appleswitch (Apr 10, 2005)

AIM offline, Internet online, screen name is valid

I am able to get online just fine but, when it comes to using AIM, MSN or any other chat software, I get refused by the host or I'm told that I'm not onine. The screenname works and I can log in on other computrers In the house


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't use chat - but first thing comes to mide is the firewall- maybe it is blocking some of the ports.

Did you try turning off the firewall and do a guick test?

If it works, I guess we have to figure out the ports you need to open up (thus why when we "secure" computer systems- chat is one of the things wee do not allow)

So - how is Tiger looking?

And Welcome to TSF.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

What programs have you tried? Could you post the exact messages you are getting? As YeeFam said, it could be an issue with the configuration of a firewall.


----------



## appleswitch (Apr 10, 2005)

OK, I only have this problem on a computer I never use but Ill pass yalls Info to the guy with the same problem on Appleswitch. Tigers awsome, years ahead of windows but I dont have iChat AV on mine yet, I can't wait till It comes out and Im gone 4way video a bunch of people, Its gona be awsome. Get it in 16 days or wait a year and see windows try to rip it off. :laugh: (poor poor windows people, stuck in the past :grin: )


----------

